# Indoor carpet racing in Iowa



## racedayhobbies (Oct 12, 2014)

I am very excited to let people know that there will be indoor carpet racing in Iowa this winter.
The Dubuque Fairground RC Raceway will be holding on road rc car racing.
The classes will be USVTA, USGT, revo, novice and probably 17.5 TC. If enough cars show up for a different class, they will add it. You can find out more at iowafasttrack.com or dfrcr.com.
The first race is Nov. 9th with doors opening at 9am and racing at 11am.
The address of the track is:
14569 Old Highway Road Dubuque, IA 52002 in the Creative Arts Building.

There are tables, chairs, electricity and restrooms.
Come out and have some fun.


----------



## on the edge 02 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'll be there to see what's up.


----------



## irishracing31 (May 25, 2013)

ttt for a good cause


----------

